
One Year of Stack Overflow - soundsop
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/08/one-year-of-stack-overflow/
======
pg
Interesting; they have slightly less than 2x as many page views per day as HN,
but more than 10x as many unique visitors. They must get much more of their
traffic from searches.

